# قانون الإيمان المقدس الأرثوذكسي



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*قانون الإيمان المقدس الأرثوذكسي

(قانون الايمان المسيحي أو القانون النيقاوي القسطنطيني)



 يتم البدء بصلاة: بدء قانون الإيمان (نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقي).

     صلاة نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقي
(بدء قانون الإيمان | مقدمة قانون الإيمان)



    نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقى و نمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة, والدة الإله, لأنك ولدت لنا مخلص العالم, أتى و خلص نفوسنا.

    المجد لك يا سيدنا و ملكنا المسيح, فخر الرسل, إكليل الشهداء, تهليل الصديقين, ثبات الكنائس, غفران الخطايا.

    نبشر بالثالوث القدوس, لاهوت واحد, نسجد له و نمجده.

    يا رب أرحم. يا رب أرحم.

    يا رب بارك، آمين.


    بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد, الله الآب, ضابط الكل, خالق السماء و الأرض, ما يرى و ما لا يرى. نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح, إبن الله الوحيد, المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور, نور من نور, إله حق من إله حق, مولود غير مخلوق, مساو للآب فى الجوهر, الذى به كان كل شئ. هذا الذى من أجلنا نحن البشر, و من أجل خلاصنا, نزل من السماء و تجسد من الروح القدس و من مريم العذراء. تأنس و صلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطى. تألم و قبر و قام من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب, و صعد إلى السموات, و جلس عن يمين أبيه, و ايضاً يأتى فى مجده ليدين الأحياء و الأموات, الذي ليس لملكه إنقضاء.

    نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس, الرب المحيي المنبثق من الآب. نسجد له و نمجده مع الآب و الإبن, الناطق فى الأنبياء. و بكنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية. و نعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. و ننتظر قيامة الأموات و حياة الدهر الآتى. آمين.

كتاب قانون الإيمان لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


قانون الإيمان هو أساس عقيدتنا المسيحية. وتؤمن به كل الكنائس المسيحية في العالم أجمع.. والذين لا يؤمنون به لا يعتبرون مسيحيين، كشهود يهوه والسبتين. ومن اهتمام الكنيسة بقانون الإيمان، جعلته جزءا في كل صلوات الأجبية بالنهار و الليل. لآن الإيمان هو عنصر أساسي في حياتنا الروحية وليس فقط في معتقداتنا

لذلك رأينا أن نصدر هذا الكتاب، ليكون تفسيرا موجزا ومركزا لقانون الإيمان يدرس في الكلية الآكليريكية بكل فروعها في مصر والمهجر, ويدرس في مدارس اجتماعات الشباب.

وقانون الإيمان يشمل عقائد متعددة: مثل التثليث والتوحيد ولاهوت الابن ولاهوت الروح

القدس، والتجسد والفداء، المعمودية، وحياة الدهر الآتي. وبهذا فإن الدارس له يكون مستوعب عددا كبيرا من العقائد الإيمانية. وكانوا يدرسونه قديما لفصول قبل عمادهم. 

- قانون الإيمان - مقدمة


الحقائق الإيمانية الأساسية في قانون الإيمان موجودة من قديم الزمان. عاش المسيحيون بها في الأجيال الثلاثة الأولى. ووجدت صيغ منها في قوانين الرسل، أبو ليدس، وبعض أقوال الآباء الأول. وأهمية قانون الأيمان هو أن جميع كنائس العالم المسيحي تؤمن إيماني واحد تقره جميع الكنائس ولذلك كان لابد أن يضعه مجمع مسكوني يضم ممثلي كل الكنائس المسكونة.

 البابا أثاناسيوس الرسولالقانون الذي بين أيدينا صيغ فى مجمع نقية المسكونى سنة 325م

وهو أول المجامع المسكونية، وذلك ردا على البدعة الأريوسية التي أنكرت لاهوت المسيح. وكان يمثل الكنيسة القبطية في ذلك المجمع البابا ألكسندروس بابا الأسكندرية التاسع عشر. ومعه شماسه أثناسيوس الذي قام بصياغة كل بنود القانون وأضيف الجزء الخاص بلاهوت الروح القدس في مجمع نقية المسكونى الذي عقد سنة 325م ردا على مقدونيوس الذي أنكر لاهوت الروح. كل كنائس العالم - وإن اختلفت في بعض العقائد - تؤمن بكل بنود قانون الأيمان. هذا وأية لا تؤمن بكل ما في القانون الأيمان لا تعتبر مسيحية. مثل شهود يهوه والسبتيين، الذين يؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس بعهديه (حسب ترجمه خاصة بهم). ولكنهم لا يؤمنون بكل العقائد المسيحية التي وردت في قانون الإيمان.

ويشمل قانون الإيمان الحقائق الإيمانية الأساسية وهي:

1 - وحدانية الله، إذ يبدأ بعبارة "بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد".

2- عقيدة الثالوث القدوس. و لاهوت كل أقنوم وعمله.

3- عقيدة التجسد والفداء و الخلاص.

4- عقيدة المعمودية لمغفرة الخطايا.

5- عقيدة قيامة الأموات، و الحياة الأخرى في الدهر الآتي.

6- عقيدة المجيء الثاني للمسيح، حيث تتم الدينونة.

7- الكنيسة الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية.

وسوف نتناول كل فقرات قانون الإيمان لشرحها واحدة فواحدة. 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...Kanoun-El-Iman/Christian-Faith__00-index.html
*


----------

